# New from Wichita Kansas



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been lurking for a little while now and decided to join and ask some questions. Horror movies are what I watch the most.The fall season is my favorite with spring coming in 2nd. Halloween of course is my favorite holiday. It's been kind of a family event as we have so many b-days in the month of October. We'd have a huge party and celebrate them all at once. I can so happy when stores begin selling Fall/Halloween stuff and the air turns cool. I've really enjoyed reading here and sharing in the excitement. 

Thanks for being here. 

Sys


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Glad to have you!! I'm from Wichita too! Welcome!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to the forum. If you cannot find Halloween here, You can't find it anywhere. Halloween 365 days a year!!! Wooo-Hooo!! It's nice to see some fellow Jayhawks making a presence here!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and WELCOME, looks like you have someone to get together with and make some cool props SYS. Im glad you stopped lurking and said HELLO!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Systematic you have crossed over to the darkside and will not be able to return. LOL..I have been in this forum for over about a week and I'm hooked. The people here are awesome and will make you feel right at home. W E L C O M E!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome SC


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy 
Great place to hear Cadillac Swine


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Nice to see another fellow Wichitan here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcom SC..
cool ....party pics here we go...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Sys, yes this is the time of year when they pull out the horror on TV, really reminds me of the days as a kid when that was the only place you could see them other than the theater.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

